

Starting Now at Netflix: Unlimited Maternity and Paternity Leave - sharkweek
http://blog.netflix.com/2015/08/starting-now-at-netflix-unlimited.html

======
scribscrob
What if I never come back?

~~~
no_news_is
"unlimited" in quotes -- as much as you want for the first year.

